# 1448 fishing/duck boat project



## Fly_Guy (Jan 23, 2009)

I all ready posted some of these pics in the boating forum, but that I would start a thread for the whole project. I've been looking for a project boat to work on this winter. I found this boat and trailer on Craigslist a few weeks ago and had to have it. I'm planning on using the boat mainly for duck hunting, but it will have a lot of fishing too. The bill of sale that I recieved on the boat say it's a PBC (Perfect boat company), can anyone tell me anything about it?

Here is the boat when I brought it home.










I knew the transom was shot on it when I bought it, so that was the first thing I started. I removed the back aluminum deck from the boat, grounded a few welds off and removed the existing transom.





Once I had the deck off the amount of durt under there was unreal, so alittle time with a dust pan and the shop vac and I had it all cleaned out.





Next was removing the front deck. I was thinking about just leaving it in, but the existing aluminum was full of holes were seats and other things were screwed to it. Plus I thought it would be nice to have some storage under the front deck.





The holes around the eyelet look stressed, so I removed it. There is some cracking around the holes, so my plan is going to attach the new one to something that will spread the load across the bow. 





Right now I'm planning on putting a rear deak back on the boat, but a little smaller then what was there. I'm trying to maximize the amount of room for decoys, but still have something that I can cast off of. I'm still on the fence with what I'm going to do on the front of the boat, but I'm sure it will come to me.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks good so far.. keep snapping those pics. If you need any ideas, tell us what you're looking to do and I'm sure we can give you multiple ideas


----------



## DryFlyRy (Jan 24, 2009)

looks like you have some good company to hang out with while you do the build too :wink:


----------



## KsPete (Jan 24, 2009)

Good looking dogs. The one looks like he's pretty anxious to get this project done. Looks like a good project, too.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 24, 2009)

Sweet, thats what I'd like to get next is a 1448, it looks like open ground now


----------



## Fly_Guy (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I was planning on getting my boat painted yesterday. I was just planning on going right over the existing paint. I figured it the existing paint stayed on for 30+ years, I'm sure it will stay on a few more years. The only problem, didn't think the bottom would be a dirty as it was. ](*,) 






So the plan for today is to get it cleaned and painted. 

Being I couldn't paint, I managed to get the transom build yesterday. So I'm hoping to get that in today also.


----------



## Fly_Guy (Jan 25, 2009)

Just got a coat of primer down. It's amazing what a coat of paint will do. I have the torpedo heater running in the garage roght now to keep the garage warm, so I hope it dires enought by tonight so I can get it back on the trailer.


----------



## Fly_Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

Just realized tonight that the quart can of primer wasn't the same as the gallon can that I bought. Ends up I got enamel. I was wondering why it came out so shiny. Oh well, I'll enjoy it till next duck season comes around.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks good ! 8)


----------



## Fly_Guy (Jan 31, 2009)

Just got the new transom in and the back deck supported and cut out.


----------



## cprince (Jan 31, 2009)

Fly_Guy said:


> ...The holes around the eyelet look stressed, so I removed it. There is some cracking around the holes, so my plan is going to attach the new one to something that will spread the load across the bow.




You might want to try putting in two aluminum plates; one on the outside of the boat one on the inside, to sandwich the existing aluminum. This should dissipate any load stress over a wider area. Rivet it in and away you go! You could also go the wood route. Treat it with epoxy first and use plastic coated lag bolts to avoid any galvanic corrosion on the aluminum. Should last longer than a grudge.

Good luck and great work!


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 31, 2009)

That came out very nice. I like that green also. Are you doing any camo on it or just keeping it green?


----------



## wyodeputy (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey there - I'm enjoying watching your progress. Isn't it amazing what a new coat of paint will do to a boat? Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Fly_Guy (Feb 1, 2009)

BLK fisher said:


> That came out very nice. I like that green also. Are you doing any camo on it or just keeping it green?



It's going to get camo. I bought enamal instead of primer, opps. So I'm thinking I'll leave it like it is all summer, then before duck season I'll put a camo finish on it.


----------



## Fly_Guy (Feb 1, 2009)

wyodeputy said:


> Hey there - I'm enjoying watching your progress. Isn't it amazing what a new coat of paint will do to a boat? Keep the pictures coming.



As I'm enjoying watching yours too. What kind of water are you going to run yours on? I watched that D3, ducks, dogs and decoy, show the other night and they were hunting in Idaho on the snake river. It was sick how many goldeneye they shot.


----------



## 92yj (Feb 1, 2009)

Fly_Guy said:


> wyodeputy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there - I'm enjoying watching your progress. Isn't it amazing what a new coat of paint will do to a boat? Keep the pictures coming.
> ...



i was watching that as well and it was awesome. love watching it, i would do it as well but i will not kill any thing that i will not eat. i just cant bring my self to eat duck or goose. i do how ever love fish.


----------



## wyodeputy (Feb 1, 2009)

Fly_Guy said:


> wyodeputy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there - I'm enjoying watching your progress. Isn't it amazing what a new coat of paint will do to a boat? Keep the pictures coming.
> ...



I mostly run in a shallow trout river (Teton River, not very rocky ... mostly a smooth flat water river) but I do get on the snake every now and then. The problem hunting the snake is that the people who maintain the public ramps (which we pay for during the summer fishing months) won't keep the ramp open and there all snowed in so we can't use them during the late season. I didn't get to see that show (what channel and when) and yes, we do get lots of goldeneyes.


----------



## Fly_Guy (Feb 1, 2009)

It's on Pursuit, channel 608 on direct tv. Not sure if it's on any other channels. I got into it because a friend is a sponser. Cool show, it's not the typical hunting show. The fact that they were hunting goldeneye on the snake says that. Funny you say that about the boat ramp, on that show the truck slip about 10 feet down the ramp with the boat still on the trailer. Didn't look like fun.

So what's the overall plan for your boat?


----------



## Fly_Guy (Feb 1, 2009)

92yj said:


> Fly_Guy said:
> 
> 
> > wyodeputy said:
> ...



There is a ton of ways to cook dcuk and goose that are great.


----------



## Fly_Guy (May 9, 2009)

I've got some progress done on my boat, but not where I wanted to be by May. I spent a month in Cleveland for work and have been doing 6-10 hours days, so coming home to work on a boat hasn't been that easy. But I'm at the point I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. 

Here is the frame for the front deck.









Once I got the front frame finished, all I had to do was cut the plywood out, after another trip to Home Depot, spaced on the fact that the boat is wider than 48". 


















I have one more cut for the vertical piece on the front deck then I'm going to carpet. I think I'm going to leave the floor our till I get it on the water, I'm thinking better to do that incase it's got a bad leak.


----------



## Fly_Guy (May 9, 2009)

Just got finsished putting the carpet down. Wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## grizzly (May 9, 2009)

sharp looking boat, can't wait to see it done.


----------



## dneaster3 (Aug 7, 2009)

Fly_Guy said:


> Just got finsished putting the carpet down. Wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.


we need pictures!!!! 8)


----------



## CarlF (Aug 8, 2009)

Rig is coming along nicely. Better get cranking, duck season in only two months away!

I duck down on Mobile Bay & Mississippi Sound. We get lots of gadwalls, bluebills, redheads, teal and buffies. Very few Goldeneyes.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Aug 8, 2009)

Love that boat! Nice work. I know that the next one I get will be much wider on the bottom mine is a 36" and 48" sounds just heavenly! LOL

Bufford


----------

